# Can I keep chickens and turkeys together?



## plat3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to try adding some turkeys this year. Can I keep them with the chickens? Will they all use the same coop, or do I need to give them a seperate setup? Thanks


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

ALLEGEDLY - no. The turkeys can get blackhead disease from the chickens. BUT, I know many people who have kept turkeys and chickens together in a free-range situation without any problems. I don't think blackhead disease is as big of an issue in areas where you get a good solid freeze during the winter. 

If you aren't free-ranging, one thing to think about is turkeys and chickens have slightly different nutritional requirements. Its not a super big deal since I do meat ducks and meat chickens in the same pen and feed both the same despite different requirements.

If you are just looking for an answer... I keep my my chickens and turkeys seperate. I free range the birds when I get home from work in a common area. Turkeys go in one pen/coop and night, chickens go in the other... ducks go where ever they end up.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

My flock all free ranges together. Chickens, turkeys, ducks and one guinea that thinks he's a chicken. They sort out night quarters for themselves and all get high protein game bird starter as a ration plus whatever they can catch. I also give a yogurt and buttermilk smoothie once a week. I have kept them this way for years and never had a problem. Don't over-crowd your range and you should be fine.

KB


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have seen meat chickens and turkeys raised together with no problems. They were together in the brooder and pasture pen until the chickens were butchered. Supposedly the chickens show the turkeys how to eat and drink.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I keep mine together- have for a couple years now. I keep one trio with with about 6 hens and a rooster and another trio in with the ducks and few broilers I have (that were too small to process when thier siblings went). No issues. In the winter, I take the covers off the pens so the turkeys can free range, but they still stay pretty much in the pens. When I had younger poults, I put them in with the bantams and young chickens. I do not give my adult turkeys any special food...they all get layer and pick bugs and such out of the pens for more protein. The poults get turkey grower once they are fully feathered out....so I keep them with other young birds. Everyone gets along and thrives.


----------

